# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Lucid Experiences

## nerve

This section of the forum is for sharing _lucid dream experiences_. If you are going to make a new topic and the content is *not* a lucid dream experience please find a more appropriate section. I&#39;ve had to move several threads from this section due to irrelevace. If you are posting a non-lucid dream experience _General Dream Discussion_ would be a good place to post. 

thankyou and good day.

----------

